# Profile Name Change



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Is there a way to change my profile name? Thanks!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

@EleGirl to the rescue!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingWife said:


> Is there a way to change my profile name? Thanks!


I can change your user/profile name. What do you want it changed to.

Keep it mind that many of your posts have been quoted by other users. Those quotes will continue to have your current name associated with them. 

Let me know what you want for a new user name.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Thanks EleGirl. I will think one up and message you privately. I want to change it for reasons of anonymity so I don't want to say the new name here.


----------

